

The "legal blackmail" business: inside a P2P settlement factory - soyelmango
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/09/amounts-to-blackmail-inside-a-p2p-settlement-letter-factory.ars

======
CaptainZapp
Not to nitpick. But wasn't the operation actually named "Payback is a bitch" ?

While I absolutely don't endorse free for all when it comes to copyright(ed)
works I'd be hard pressed to feel sorry for Mr. Crossley, which, if I'm
correctly informed, made his email stash and those 4000 email addresses (with
the list of porn titles, they are accused of sharing illegally) freely
available on his web server as a zip file upon restoring it from 4chans DDOS
attack.

A public tarring and feathering seems in order in this case.

